# 2.7 cold start stalling



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

My buddy has a 2000 A6 with idling problems. In the AM on a cold start it takes several attempts to start it but mid day and afternoon, it starts up without a problem. 
i read about bent valves and compression testing but didn't want to go in too deep, initially. 
I attached my code reader but nothing comes up other than the leaking coolant sensor coding. 
Is this as simple as a plug/fuel filter swap or is there something signature about the 2.7 bi-turbo motor?
We're planning on replacing the plugs this weekend.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2.7 cold start stalling (FWDTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FWDTT* »_I attached my code reader but nothing comes up other than the leaking coolant sensor coding.

What specific DTC is coming up for Coolant Temp Sensor?
If dual CTS sensor G2/G62 is failing, it may cause hard starts under some conditions.
If mileage is high then replacing the fuel filter is generally recommended, replaced mine at 90K KMs and it was filthy!


----------



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: 2.7 cold start stalling (GLS-S4)*

I can't remember the code off the top of my head however, mileage is at 90k. 
We're planning to dump the fuel filter as well as plugs next Sunday tho. 
Looks like the plugs are a beeyotch to get to as well. 
Thanks for feedback.


----------



## BattMaan (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: 2.7 cold start stalling (FWDTT)*

How'd the plugs/fuel filter swap go? I'm having some of the same problems.


----------

